

Ask HN: Working with GPS Cord to find distance and clusters. - redslazer

I have been tasked with a rather interesting project, in an area where I don't really have much experience.<p>I was given the address of 10,000 customers and reverse geocoded (GPS Cordinates) them but now i am interested in finding clusters of customers. I really have no clue how to start other than to visually plot them on google maps api and search visually.<p>They are all in 1 city so they will be pretty condensed anyway but there will be clusters. How would i go about program-matically finding these clusters. I have done some google searches and nothing has really turned up.<p>Thanks for any help.
======
bartonfink
What you want to look at is k-means clustering. It's a machine learning
technique that will abstract to any number of vectors, but it will handle what
you're looking for.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-means_clustering>

~~~
redslazer
Wow there is a lot of information about that algorithm on the web. Im sure ill
be able to cobble something together from that. Cheers

